# stuck case in the die



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I was sizing new Remington brass for my 300 RUM and stuck one in the die and tore the rim. Is there any way to get the die back? I was able to get a screw drilled into the flash hole but was unable to get enough force to get the case to move.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

RCBS makes 2 different stuck case removers and both seem to work well. If that doesn't do it a large E-Z Out will. It is unlikely you've done any damage to the die, it should function normally once you remove the stuck case.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

luckily my bag of 50 was actually 51. I was just sizing and trimming the last 1 as a reference case. I'm still going shooting in the morning. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks again Horsager. Got the stuck case remover and it took all of 3 minutes to get the case out. As soon as I saw what was included, it was a no-brainer.

Thanks again


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I worked* WAY TOO HARD* to get lots of cases out of dies before I had the remover. Now sticking a case is easily removed and no longer a big deal. Wish I'dve bought one sooner, I know better now though.

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Bassnman.

What does a stuck case remover look like? Can you post a picture?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Stuck case remover is a kit available from RCBS.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

It comes as a kit for about $15. It has a tap, drill bit, bolt, allen wrench, and a spacer. You just drill out the primer pocket, tap it, put the spacer over the end of the die and tighten the bolt through the spacer into the case, therefore, pulling the case out. It's easy as pie. Midway has them as should any reloading supply store. It sure beats spending $30 on a new die set.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i use to get alot of 7mm rem cases stuck and the rcbs remover is probaly one of the best things u can use on it. i have drilled and pryed old cases out and that usually takes about an hour compared to 5 mins.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

iwantabuggy said:


> Hey Bassnman.
> 
> What does a stuck case remover look like? Can you post a picture?


The reason I asked, is because I have had a case stuck in my 260 REM dies for about 3 years now. I tried to get it out, tried drilling, prying, etc. Finally gave up and bought new dies. I wish I had bought the tool, now. I had heard of them, but didn't know anything about them and I was in a hurry, so I just bought new dies.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Buggy, an E-Z out will get the stuck case out of your die.

Screw your die into your press from the bottom up. Get a wrench or pliers (whatever fits) onto your die and start running the E-Z out into the drilled out case head. I also use some spray lube, either case lube or your favorite penetrating oil.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll give it a try. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Run your handle up so your ram is down. Remove your die's locking ring and depcapping rod/expander ball, then run the die into the press where the shell would normally go so the stuck case sticks out the top of the press. Put down some paper towels, rags or the like because your're about to get brass fillings all over. Drill out your case head to fit your E-Z out. Now you're ready to run your E-Z out into the case. Spray some case lube or penetrating oil into where the case and die are stuck together. Now a 2nd person is handy but not necessary. Get on the die body with a wrench or pliers and start to run your E-Z out into the case. Go slow or you'll break/strip either your case head or the E-Z out or both. When the stuck case starts to turn you're basically fixed, it'll now turn out. I have yet to wreck a die this way and the cases have always come out.

Edited to add: The stuck case remover is much easier but if that fails or you don't have/can't find one the above method will work too.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

There are at least two kinds of easy outs. One has a spiral shape to it and one has more of a square shape to it. From what you are describing, you must be using the spiral easy out?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, the spiral type.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got another method to remove stuck brass from dies.

What you need:
drill bit, tap to fit your bit size, bolt to fit your tapped hole, washers to fit the diameter of your brass, and one just smaller to fit your bolt diameter.

Just drill and tap your brass as most require then place a bunch of washers over your brass so that they surround the brass, then add about 4 more washers above that so that there is an empty space for the brass to back into then put your smaller washer on top of the stack. Thread your bolt and start screwing it in. The brass will come out pretty quick.

xdeano


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That's very similar to the RCBS stuck case remover. In your case you replaced their spacer with washers but you're mechanically doing the same thing.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I assumed so, just from what i've been reading on this post. It is just a cheap mans way of doing it. work smarter not harder.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I just take mine over to plainsman's place and have him unstick it for me. 8)

One of these days I'm going to get off my lazy butt and buy me one of those RCBS kits. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I used an easy out and penetrating oil (kroil) just like Horsager said. I had to turn pretty darn hard, but it came out. Now I have an extra set of 260 REM dies. That's okay though. Thanks for the tip. I needed some easy outs anyway, so I bought a whole set. Job done.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

anyone here ever had a glowplug expand in the head of a diesel engine? we used a puller that would work if you didnt tear the rim off. same pricipal, it had a spacer tube that was threaded, and a sleeve inside with a groove that slipped over the plug body. you hold the spacer, and back the sleeve out, the spacer pushes up against the head, and the sleeve pulls out the plug. better than breaking the plug, and pushing it back in to rattle around on top of the piston till it disintegrates (done that too).


----------

